# Santa Fe Century



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone else going down to Santa Fe this weekend? I'm not signed up yet either so it is not too late! I've done this ride once before and it is quite fun and surprisingly fast. I'll be aiming for sub 5 hours if anyone wants to take turns pulling. :biggrin5: The rest of my weekend will be in the La Posada spa getting massages with my wife. :yesnod:


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm having to miss this year, but several friends are going.

The wind will not be perfect. 

It'll likely be SE when you are on the bottom leg going due east.

After that, maybe it'll shift more from the south and push you back to I-25.

Have fun!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Did you make the ride?

My buddies reported great weather and excellent ride times.

I wore an old Santa Fe Century jersey on Sunday just because I couldn't go.

My wife also made a smart-a$$ remark about it when I walked out the door for my ride.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

MerlinAma said:


> My wife also made a smart-a$$ remark about it when I walked out the door for my ride.


  

Yep, I made it. Conditions were pretty good, except for some strong head winds in parts. I ended up riding the last 25 or so miles solo so my time ended up good but not great (for me), 5 hours 9 minutes. The gradual climb out of Galisteo to Eldorado (about mile 80 to 94) kicked my butt!


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*It's that time again. Only a month away.*

Anyone else going this year? Last year was my first ever century and this year is the 25th Anniversary. It should be a hoot, weather permitting. Gonna try and do it solo this year.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

If the drive is manageable, this is a must do. We drove down from Denver last year. Excellent views from the bike, galleries, good people and great food. You could probably show up and jump on one of the early fast groups, which I am sure crushed 5 hours.


----------



## sniz (Dec 27, 2006)

Will be there. Any campground recommendations in the area?


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife and I are headed down with the tandem this year! Say Hi if you see someone on a blue & purple Co-Motion.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Well...*



sniz said:


> Will be there. Any campground recommendations in the area?


I'm from Las Cruces and don't spend a whole lot of time up north, but I _can_ warn you about staying in or too near Espanola. Don't do it. A Google search for Santa Fe Campgrounds will give you a pretty good list and map.

Edited to add...

http://www.emnrd.state.nm.us/PRD/Hyde.htm

I used to work for the state parks and - at least in my experience - the smaller parks are pretty nice.


----------



## sniz (Dec 27, 2006)

Spanky_88007 said:


> I'm from Las Cruces and don't spend a whole lot of time up north, but I _can_ warn you about staying in or too near Espanola. Don't do it. A Google search for Santa Fe Campgrounds will give you a pretty good list and map.
> 
> Edited to add...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the campground recommendation! Looks like that will be the place to stay; has reservations and the fee is reasonable.

According to Google, it's only 11.2 miles from Hyde Park to the start (link) Will check out the road when I get there, but this might allow me to just bike from the campground to the start.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Will do...*



morryjg said:


> My wife and I are headed down with the tandem this year! Say Hi if you see someone on a blue & purple Co-Motion.


If you promise not to run over the Clyde on the CAAD. Hehe


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hehehe*



morryjg said:


> My wife and I are headed down with the tandem this year! Say Hi if you see someone on a blue & purple Co-Motion.


I bet you didn't actually expect some random person from the RBR forums to say hello to you two. Hope you all had a great ride. It was an outstanding day for a century.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, I remember seeing that tandem at one of the rest stops! Awesome ride indeed, weather was awesome (even the early morning was pretty warm).

Headwinds are there every year...


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Spanky_88007 said:


> I bet you didn't actually expect some random person from the RBR forums to say hello to you two. Hope you all had a great ride. It was an outstanding day for a century.



Yeah - You caught me completely off guard. I was thinking about something else and then you were gone. I spent the next couple miles looking for you and kicking myself for not being a bit more social.  Thanks for stopping and saying hi!

It was a great ride. I haven't had time to pull pics off my camera yet. But I'll do a ride report in the next couple days.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*It's all good.*



morryjg said:


> Yeah - You caught me completely off guard. I was thinking about something else and then you were gone. I spent the next couple miles looking for you and kicking myself for not being a bit more social.  Thanks for stopping and saying hi!
> 
> It was a great ride. I haven't had time to pull pics off my camera yet. But I'll do a ride report in the next couple days.


Yeah, I kinda just said a quick howdy and off I went, I felt kinda snobby for doing that after the fact. My bad. I saw your bike at one or two of the rest stops after I said hello, but surely y'all were doing what the rest of us were - eating and drinking all the goodies. 

I need to sit and write a little paragraph or two, myself. I did it last year as well, and both years provided me with some cool little stories. I quit taking pictures after the Stanley stop. I got too involved in just going, going, going.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Spanky_88007 said:


> Yeah, I kinda just said a quick howdy and off I went, I felt kinda snobby for doing that after the fact. My bad. I saw your bike at one or two of the rest stops after I said hello, but surely y'all were doing what the rest of us were - eating and drinking all the goodies.
> 
> I need to sit and write a little paragraph or two, myself. I did it last year as well, and both years provided me with some cool little stories. I quit taking pictures after the Stanley stop. I got too involved in just going, going, going.


I figured that you were probably in the same area as us, but it's much easier to find a tandem than a single. That and for some reason I had it in my mind that you were on a black Giant TCR instead of a CAAD. I didn't see your post about riding a CAAD in this thread until I got back. For some reason I didn't get the auto-notify. 

I'll try to write up a RR this evening over in the ride report forum. Then you could just tag on and add more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Ride Report:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=213081


----------

